# Paramount Spindle Help



## Dweber (Jun 5, 2018)

Back in about 1972 I ran my Paramount track bike into a culvert. It crumpled like a aluminum beer can. I sent it back to Schwinn to be repaired. They took out the old bottom bracket, placed it in a new frame (1973) and returned it. It was returned as seen in the photo below.  When I got he frame back I hung it on the wall and never reassembled it. 45 years later I thought it would be a good time to reassemble the bike. To my surprise the old bottom bracket does not work in the new frame. The front chainring hits the frame. I took it to a old time Schwinn mechanic and he told me I needed a longer spindle.  He suggested a 122mm (4.8") or larger cottered spindle for a 3 piece crank. The longer spindle will allow the chainring to clear the frame. Any idea where I might find this spindle? Any help appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Was scratching my head there for a minute as to why there would be a cottered bottom bracket in a 1973 frame, but upon rereading your text, I understand now. If you are trying to stay Schwinn-correct, you might look for a spindle from a Paramount or Superior Tourist from back in the day...I don't remember the dimensions, but they had more clearance because of the chainguard. If it doesn't need to be Schwinn, a Bayliss Wiley might be an option. You might review the table on the Classic Lightweight site: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bblengths.html

BW spindles do show up on eBay pretty regularly. I ?may? have a BW NGCC 15 spindle in my collection, but I'll have to look later tonight.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 5, 2018)

I do have a new old stock, unused Bayliss Wiley spindle, No 15. It measures just under 122mm long, 52mm from shoulder to shoulder, 33mm to one side, 37mm to the other. The ends are chromed. Depending on the condition of your current spindle, I'd consider a trade. If interested, we can swap pictures, and then decide.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 5, 2018)

As an additional alternative, See private message.


----------



## Dweber (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's help! A spindle was found here locally in St. Louis!


----------

